# Sunterra- Airplane tickets



## Hannah (Oct 5, 2006)

Im a Sunterra owner who would like to use some points to get a airplane ticket. Does anyone know the point value for a ticket.?


----------



## Spence (Nov 5, 2006)

Hannah said:
			
		

> Im a Sunterra owner who would like to use some points to get a airplane ticket. Does anyone know the point value for a ticket.?


 Yes.

From the US:
W/in contiguous US & Canada  * 7500*
CA/NV to HI   *7500*
Contiguous US & Canada to Mexico   *11000*
Contiguous US & Canada to Caribbean   *11000*
Contiguous US & Canada to Central America   *11500*
Eastern US & Canada to Europe   *13000*
Contiguous US & Canada to HI (ex CA/NV)   *13500*
Central US & Canada to Europe   *15000*
Western US & Canada to Europe   *17000*
Eastern US & Canada to South America  * 19000*
Eastern US & Canada to Asia   *20000*

First & Business Class Tickets
Contiguous US & Canada to Hawaii   *20000*
W/in contiguous US & Canada   *20000*

From Europe-Coach Class Tickets
Europe to Eastern US & Canada   *13000*
Europe to Central US & Canada   *15000*
Europe to Wesstern US & Canada   *17000*


----------

